# My first China Glaze haul!



## GlamQueen21 (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys! Last week I went to Sally's and saw a bunch of China Glaze nail polishes and they did the Buy 2 and Get 1 Free and so I got 6! I do want to go back to Sally's again soon so that I can get more China Glaze nail polishes or order them off of 88 beauty's website.






Grape Juice, Light My Tiki, Sexy In The City, Orange Marmalade, Flying Dragon and Strawberry Fields.

Don't the all look gorgeous?!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 7, 2009)

Pretty Spring/Summer Colors!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 7, 2009)

great color choices, i LOVE chine glaze! i almost bought flying dragon during my last purchase lol


----------



## nunu (May 7, 2009)

Oh wooow! They all look hot!
Enjoy


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 9, 2009)

enjoy!!!!!!
I know I just bought Grape Juice and I love it.._Even though I have yet to wear it...he he he_


----------



## lushious_lips (May 9, 2009)

Nice colors.


----------



## xobaby89 (May 11, 2009)

love china glaze, very pretty colors


----------



## BEA2LS (May 11, 2009)

Great picks!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## nursejan2 (May 14, 2009)

Nice colors!   BTW, another place to get good deals on China Glaze is transdesign.com.  They're only $2.60 each plus shipping.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 19, 2009)

Nice Colors! Enjoy your CG goodies.


----------



## Miss A (May 19, 2009)

oooh i want! hey pretty paint your nails and show us the pics!!


----------



## concertina (May 19, 2009)

Luuuuv China Glaze. Enjoy your haul!


----------



## orkira (May 19, 2009)

Wonderful haul.  Congrats.


----------



## broken_soul (May 20, 2009)

Yay! Nice haul. I love ChG!!!


----------

